# What Was Your First Cuban?



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

I joined Puff in Sept 2013 and about a month later, after seeing a lot of people smoking and passing Habanos, was eager to get my hands on the forbidden fruit. After some research, I placed an order for a modest sampler, got my cigars with a sopping wet humi pillow and sparked up my first CC on the shores of Lake Calhoun under moonlight. A Cohiba Siglo I, my notes from that day read like this-Sweet spicy zing, great unusual flavors. 4x40, tight gauge, not enjoyable to smoke. lmao too funny, its great to look back at stuff like this and recall just how green I was to the world of Habanos. 

Recently Ive been noticing a lot of CC newbs going for the Hoyo Epi 2, Im not entirely sure what makes this particular Habanos so approachable but it was also my first Habanos box purchase. 

I personally do not get a lot of word of mouth recommendations around my local shops and lounges; there may be just a handful of Habanos smokers I would trust with a recommendation. So when I dove into CCs I read reviews and browsed around the net. The Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No. 2 has high reviews, is recommended by many, comes in a reliable vitola and generally looks very attractive. So I went for it. After waiting a grand total of two days after receiving my fresh Habanos in the mail I fired it up. I believe the box was finely aged to the tune of four months. Certainly smack dab in the middle of its sick period. Needless to say I did not enjoy it and was smh asking myself "is this what all the hye is about?" At the urging and education of some great brothers here I hung in there, changed things up and discovered some mighty fine cigars. 

Im curious to know what was your first CC?

What was your first box purchase?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

BPC. Hooked ever since.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My first Havana was a Davidorf Dom Perignon Circa late 70's early 80's.
Smoked it while in the Corps.
An hour of pure heaven, that corruption has lasted the better part of a lifetime.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Monte #4 . That sucker was nearly plugged, but managed to get through it. Didn't matter, I was on a dive trip in Cozumel. Last night of the trip, I saw out on a pier overlooking Playa Del Carmen, sipping repasado. I saw two shooting stars that night, I can still picture it in my head. Pure bliss! Those Monte #4 s are now one of my favorite CCs.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

A RyJ #3 bought in Canada on a fishing trip I don't remember much about as I was drunk as hell when I smoked it one thing I do remember it cost me $17 from a gas station from under the counter 
My second was a PL Pan that was sooooooooo twangy that It got me hooked for life


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The first one was back in the winter of '95. I was friendly with a very nice young lady that visited relatives in Canada from time to time. She used to bring back care packages for me. The first care package included a Cohiba Esplendido, among others. It was the first one I picked to smoke simply because it was the largest of the group. I was blown away. Almost 20 years later and I've lost touch with the young lady, but not the cigars. :smile:


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Not sure about my real first as I smoked a couple Cubans in my early 20s while traveling abroad and didn't pay any attention to what they were or if they were actually authentic Cubans. 

So my official answer is the PSP2. Received one of these through the NST and wow what a smoke. I now own a box of Party shorts and have 3 more PSP2s resting. I know I should branch out and try some new things but I'm pretty starstruck by Partagas for now.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Had my first Davidoff in Switzerland sitting on the deck of a hotel overlooking the Alps with a weissbeer, in my bathrobe, pondering what all the little people in the world were doing at that moment.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

My first that I actually remember well was a 2007 Monte 4. I bought it in Spain and smoked it in Portugal. It was very wet and I had to keep relighting it but it did end up costing me lots of $$$ in purchases


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't remember what the cigar was but it was about 15 years ago. I was on a consulting engagement in France. The client, a large US company, had bought out an entire small restaurant for dinner for the project team up in the foothills of the French Alps overlooking a beautiful valley. We had a 12 course dinner, ending with CCs for those who partook. Man, what a smoke. Man, what a night.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

It was a way over priced ($46) PSD4 tubo that I got from Havana Humidor at Atlantis while i was in the Bahamas a few years back.

If i could go back in time and slap my past self upside the back of the head for paying that much I would have.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

In 2001 when I was deployed to Darwin Australia. It was a Montecristo or Romeo y Julieta in tubo. I don't remember anything about it and didn't make an impression since I wasn't a cigar smoker then and was smoking for the novelty only.

After I got into cigars though... It was a Montecristo No 1. After reading about Cigar Aficionados cigar of the year, I looked in to how to acquire habanos. I meant to order a box of No 2s but made a mistake and ordered a box of No 1s along with another box. The box was already 3 years old so they were really good.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

If I did ever smoke a Cuban, the story of my first would go like this:

It was a Rafael Gonzales Perlas and I was going on a drive. A short smoke is what I needed, and I decided to finally find out what the big deal was. BANG. TWANG. I felt like I was smoking crack. It was awesome. I must have more. So I continue my search to this day for more of that perfect Cuban Twang, that I not only taste... but that makes my brain scream "Yay!"as I _experience_ the flavor.

But I'm a citizen of the law so none of that ever happened.



MDSPHOTO said:


> Had my first Davidoff in Switzerland sitting on the deck of a hotel overlooking the Alps with a weissbeer, in my bathrobe, pondering what all the little people in the world were doing at that moment.


I was shaving
too.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quintero Favorito.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I have only smoked one so far, Party Short. The first one I owned was a Vegas Robaino something or other (Robusto), that the XO picked up for me while she was is Mexico. My first purchase was a HDM Epi #2 3x5 and a box of 10 Monte #4 's.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The first one that I _know_ was genuine, and can remember the band off of, was a Boli PC


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> If I did ever smoke a Cuban, the story of my first would go like this:
> 
> It was a Rafael Gonzales Perlas and I was going on a drive. A short smoke is what I needed, and I decided to finally find out what the big deal was. BANG. TWANG. I felt like I was smoking crack. It was awesome. I must have more. So I continue my search to this day for more of that perfect Cuban Twang, that I not only taste... but that makes my brain scream "Yay!"as I _experience_ the flavor.
> 
> ...


Mon Ami, I am going to guess you were still in diapers when I had that cigar!


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

My first was a Quintero Favorito. Enjoyed it, wasn't blown away. Then I looked it up, found out the price and that it was machine made. Once I realized a machine made could be enjoyable, I needed to try a "real" CC. 

Actually contemplating buying some to age and use as an everyday smoke....


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Quintero Panatela. Tasty at a cheap price. Construction can be spotty, but who cares...pull the wrapper if it splits and just smoke it.

I really enjoyed it, and moved on to more pricey fare...of course


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

cohiba panatela and it was awesome


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Sept 21, 2013, the day my wife told me she was pregnant with my first and only son,that night a PLPC was my first Habano, gifted from another BOTL.Some things are just meant to be.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

First was a PSD4 that was plugged solid. I sucked so hard I thought my face was going to implode. It was my first and only CC so I wasn't going to be dertered. I thought maybe if I keep cutting it, it may eventually draw. I then had a cigar that was unraveling, that was about an inch shorter than it should be and still didn't draw. Next step was to take a stick and pull some tobacco out. I pushed and pulled hoping for something and eventually ended with a big hole right through the center. At that point i had Cuban tobacco all over, the wrapper leaf unraveling and a mushy cigar that wouldn't burn so I finally tossed it. A few weeks later I bought some NCs from a bOTl here and he bombed me a partagas 898 which I smoked by th pool a few days later with a rum and coke. It was one of the most gratifying cigar experiences I've had to date. No kids, no wife, no work. Just me, a rum and coke and finally partaking in the forbidden fruit. Next day I was placing my first order.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

sooooooooooo ... my dad was a cigar smoker ... stole one from dad when i was 15 (1971 ) ... not sure what it was but dad smoked cubans so it probably was a monty#4 or close .

if i remember correctly a box of monty somethings ( probably monty#4's ) that dad smoked were 6$ a box then ... dad would buy a box of cigars every month .

derrek


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

dvickery said:


> sooooooooooo ... my dad was a cigar smoker ... stole one from dad when i was 15 (1971 ) ... not sure what it was but dad smoked cubans so it probably was a monty#4 or close .
> 
> if i remember correctly a box of monty somethings ( probably monty#4 's ) that dad smoked were 6$ a box then ... dad would buy a box of cigars every month .
> 
> derrek


Ahaa! So was mine! Monty #4 in around 1978. I wasn't astute enough to appreciate it, as I think I'd probably smoked a grand total of an half dozen cigars by then. The one's I really remember where the Cohiba Robustos from the early '90's. Nothing's quite like those nowadays


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

1998 Punch PC. Was like a tent peg but tasty when it drew.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Mine was a year ago and was a Monty #4 . Loved it.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

2001, her name was Ana Rosa. Amazing tits!


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

HdM #2 that Shukins bombed me.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

HDM 1 my wife got from Europe while traveling, I was Mr Mom for a week and that was my treat along with some Monte Petite Edmundos


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> 2001, her name was Ana Rosa. Amazing tits!


Spit my drink out on this...too funny


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Merovius said:


> What was your first Cuban?


His name was Luis Esteban and it was the greatest weekend of our lives!

mucho calor amoroso!!!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Late 90's, a friend who came back from Canada with a box of Monte #2 's sold me one for ten bucks. I remember it looked a lot different than how they look now...wrapper was a much lighter shade than what I've seen recently. Memorable to this day, and one of the top three cigars I've ever had. The other two, also Cubans.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Haven't had a Cuban yet... Got some birds in the air though, my first order, so hopefully everything goes smoothly. Looking forward to it though!


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

My first Cuban was also my first cigar. A Punch Punch that was way to early in my puffing career; it was way too strong for me back then. I pursued with pipe smoking until two years ago when I picked up cigar.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Late 80's Monte #4 .


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

A voodoo woman named Phyllis


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Great stories so far guys!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

2004 PSD4 received as a gift and smoked in 2005


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

A small H.Upmann tubo that mesmerized me. It was brought back by a friend on vacation along with a little Romeo Princess or something that a few days later anchored my love for Habanos. If I remember right they still had the Orangish red wrappers. Think it was around 1999.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

JLP given to me by a Smurf!


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

My first was a hitchiking Monte # 2. I was super excited. But it was really dry and fell apart. It was kind of a let down. I know the individual who added it to a purchase did not intend it as such. It also motivated me to buy some of my own.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

While I am not sure if my first was authentic, it was a Monte 4
when joining Puff I was bombed by 3 fogs, Donnie ,Snakehips, and shuckins with 20 plus cigars.....all regular production. 
My bank account has not been the same since.......


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

My very first one was a Montecristo Especial No. 2 that was gifted to me. I'm not a long and skinny lover so I really didn't get THAT much out of it, but was still thrilled to pieces that I'd finally had a chance to sample a real Cuban. That was my first. Since then out of all the ones I've had I find that Bolivar, Ramon Allones, and Por Larranaga are my favorites.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

PSD#4 gifted to me by a close friend in 2012. Brought me back a whole box from Vienna. I guess you could say he opened the floodgates.
He passed away recently. Still have most of that box which I will basically smoke in remembrance of him.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

greige matter said:


> PSD#4 gifted to me by a close friend in 2012. Brought me back a whole box from Vienna. I guess you could say he opened the floodgates.
> He passed away recently. Still have most of that box which I will basically smoke in remembrance of him.


Sorry to hear that, Steve. He did you a solid for sure. I often reflect on the people in my life that are now gone when I'm enjoying a relaxing smoke. It reminds me of a great old John Prine tune:


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

First one was Wednesday October 22, 2014. A Bolivar PC. I enjoyed it, but didn't think it was as memorable as I expected it to be. 
Yesterday I smoked a Party Short, and THAT one is still on my mind! 
Got em from the contest here, and I'll be smoking the RASS later today, and the Connie #1 tomorrow I think.

I need to get at least another BPC and try it again, because I hear nothing but good things about them.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Redwyvern said:


> First one was Wednesday October 22, 2014. A Bolivar PC. I enjoyed it, but didn't think it was as memorable as I expected it to be.
> Yesterday I smoked a Party Short, and THAT one is still on my mind!
> Got em from the contest here, and I'll be smoking the RASS later today, and the Connie #1 tomorrow I think.
> 
> I need to get at least another BPC and try it again, because I hear nothing but good things about them.


I have had BPC that weren't all that, then again have had some that were incredible. I think that is true with all marcas...you sometimes gotta get lucky! Right now the box I have of them is incredible, so my dilemma is I want to smoke them daily but don't want them to run out lol


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

It was a Johnny O that arrived inside a humidor I won in a contest when I first found this place. First and only cigar that really kicked my butt.

Unless Johnny Os aren't - in which case it was a Trinidad Fundidor that came in the same humidor ...


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

More than 25 years ago when I bought my first cigars, the vendor adviced me to start with the Partagas Coronas Senior and R&J No.2. He told me that the one I would prefer, I would smoke it always.
For reasons I can't remember now, I ended with cigarettes for many years.....hahaha
When I finally managed to quit smoking cigarettes and went back to cigars,the Partagas CS and R&J No.2 were the first (again) I bought for the new start.Today, I am still buying and enjoying the Partagas CS as well as many other cc's.Believe it or not, I still have the first Partagas box (empty of course :lol: ) that I bought 25 years ago!!!!!!!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Finally smoked my first cc... H. Upmann, and it was excellent. Very happy I made the move to the dark side.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

It must have been late 2000 or early 2001. I purchased a box of Monte#4's in November of that year, and was hooked. I still have 2 from that first box.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

EMO FEB 11 Monte 4.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Partitas 898 iirc


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

1996, a Cohiba Presidente just like Fidel smoked. It was really good. I think the Cubans know how to do Presidente and Churchills thanks to the look that the Castro brothers always appeared in. I think there are better sticks on the market right now but this will always be a classic as is the Romeo y Julieta No. 3, at least in my mind. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## ThaDrake (Sep 28, 2015)

My first was a flor de cano. I felt like I was trying to drink the thickest milk shake ever made. It was terrible! My second and still one of my favorites was/is a San Cristobal El Principe


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

1985: I was visiting Hong Kong with my parents. We dined one night at Hugo's restaurant in the old Hyatt Regency Kowloon hotel (since torn down). After dinner a gal came around offering complimentary Cuban cigars to the gents. In retrospect it was nothing fancy, a small machine-made vitola in cellophane. But, it was heavenly to a 20-something y/o "kid" whose experience to that point mostly extended only as far as a few skinny dry-cured cigars or the occasional bland drug-store purchase.

I'm still trying to figure out exactly what it was; didn't really have the presence of mind or knowledge of CC brands at the time to make note of exactly what we smoked. But from researching what was available at the time in those parameters, I'm thinking it must have been a Gispert Habanera No.2 which has long-since gone by the wayside. Smoked a few more Gisperts on subsequent trips and enjoyed them too.

At any rate, it's the cigar that set me off on the path I've taken ever since. But, to be honest, it's most memorable because it was the first cigar ever I smoked with my Dad (a life-long cigar smoker himself). We shared many more after that before he passed away about 10-years ago, but that was the first and I cherish the memory.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

My first and only Cuban to date was a Cohiba last month that was generously given to me by a gentleman that had just received a few boxes from a family member that had just returned from Cuba. Alas unfortunately it was a counterfeit and hoping it may still be a decent smoke I set fire to the foot only to be disappointed again and finally put it out of it's misery.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

JDom58 said:


> My first and only Cuban to date was a Cohiba last month that was generously given to me by a gentleman that had just received a few boxes from a family member that had just returned from Cuba. Alas unfortunately it was a counterfeit and hoping it may still be a decent smoke I set fire to the foot only to be disappointed again and finally put it out of it's misery.


That sucks, well lets get that sorted out right away. PM your address.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

My first was a Monte #2 back in 1997. I was on my Senior trip to Cancun, the trip and the Cigar were perfect in every way. Sitting at the resort, drinking rum and enjoying a great smoke. Fast forward and the Monte brand is still a staple in my humidor... #2, #4, 2010 Grand Edmundo(probably my favorite Cigar).


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

My first Cuban was a gift from my cousin who's son-in-law gave him a box of Saint Louis Rey coronas he got in the middle east. After that, whenever I go to Shanghai to visit my in laws, I've brought back something... Box of 5 cohibas, box of 10 Montecristo Tubos, and about 18 months ago a box of 10 RyJ Short Churchills. I'm going again in February and like to get some Cohibas this trip.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

tonyzoc said:


> My first Cuban was a gift from my cousin who's son-in-law gave him a box of Saint Louis Rey coronas he got in the middle east. After that, whenever I go to Shanghai to visit my in laws, I've brought back something... Box of 5 cohibas, box of 10 Montecristo Tubos, and about 18 months ago a box of 10 RyJ Short Churchills. I'm going again in February and like to get some Cohibas this trip.


 @tonyzoc: Where do you shop for CC's in Shanghai?


I tried to buy CC's at the Duty Free in the Beijing airport and was told they could not sell to me with US Passport, so I didn't bother trying when traveling through either of Shanghai's two airports
Visited the Cigar Ambassador Club in the 1933 Building (Shanghai) - was neither impressed with selection nor pricing
Otherwise, have only grabbed a few singles in hotel bars to smoke there

Any better options I should know? I'll be back in China for a couple of weeks in November (Shanghai, Tianjin, and perhaps Beijing).


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

July 4, 2000. Monte2. Too much drink, too much smoke both cigar and fireworks. Not a pretty after party.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

First Cuban Cigar was a Montecristo #2 . I currently have 3 boxes of them. One of my favorite Habano's to this day.


----------



## 2skinny (Oct 28, 2015)

My first was a Cohiba Panatela in Grand Cayman in 2002. Hooked ever since.


----------

